# dude



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo,

Betekenen deze woorden ''kerel'' en ''vent'' hetzelfde? Bijvoorbeeld zou ik dit dan kunnen zeggen?

Kerel/Vent, doe het niet.
Kerel/Vent, het is beter dat je het doet.

Bovendien die woorden geef mijn WD ook dit woord ''dandy'' aan. Wat betekent ''dandy"? Een andere vraag is, hebben jullie er nog een woord voor?


Bij voorbaat dank je.


----------



## Peterdg

"Dandy" komt uit het Engels en betekent hetzelfde al in het Engels (zie hier, nr. 1)

Wat de beste vertaling is van "dude", hangt af van de context.

In de voorbeeldzinnen die je hebt gegeven, kan zoel "kerel" als "vent" gebruikt worden.

PS. Wat bedoel je met "WD"?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> In de voorbeeldzinnen die je hebt gegeven, kan zoel "kerel" als "vent" gebruikt worden.





Dude is, voor zover ik weet, zelden of niet pejoratief, eerder vriendschappelijk. Dude is meer zoals 'vriend' (amigo). Hoewel 'vriend' ook wel ironiserend of terechtwijzend gebruikt wordt.

Kerel en vent kunnen gemakkelijk een kleinerende toon hebben, en vent veel meer dan kerel.

Er is ook nog: man. En 'man' is niet pejoratief.  Tenzij herhaald => "Man man man!" (= volledig afkeurende reactie  wanneer iemand een stommiteit gedaan of gezegd heeft)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank u.



Peterdg said:


> PS. Wat bedoel je met "WD"?


Sorry, dat was een fout, ik bedoelde WB (Woordenboek)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Vandaag luisterde ik naar een muziek en ik zag het woodje 'pik' vertaald als ''dude'', hoe informele is dat?

''Hey pik, daar staat die tijdmachine gek, let's go!"


----------



## Peterdg

Dan moet dan een of ander soort _slang (street talk) _zijn. Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Vandaag luisterde ik naar een muziek   song en ik zag het woodje 'pik' vertaald als ''dude'', hoe informele  informeel is dat?


 Of: 
Vandaag luisterde ik naar een  muziek


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank u


----------



## Red Arrow

"Kerel!" is oké 

Op tv wordt "Dude!" tegenwoordig vaak vertaald als "Gast!". Dit woord komt oorspronkelijk uit Vlaanderen.

"Dude, relax, take a chill pill."
= Gast, doe toch rustig.

In Vlaams-Brabant zeg je "Ket!", in Suriname "Mattie!". Dat laatste hoor je soms ook in Nederland en Vlaanderen.

Ik denk dat er ook wel ergens gewoon "Maat!" wordt gezegd.

"Vent!" klinkt echt te oud.


----------



## Red Arrow

Alisson Pereira said:


> Vandaag luisterde ik naar een muziek en ik zag het woodje 'pik' vertaald als ''dude'', hoe informele is dat?
> 
> ''Hey pik, daar staat die tijdmachine gek, let's go!"


pik = lul = mannelijk geslachtsdeel

Je kan iemand een lul noemen ter belediging. Ik neem aan dat pik ook beledigend is, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> "Vent!" klinkt echt te oud.


Denk ik niet. 



> Ik neem aan dat pik ook beledigend is, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.


 Nooit iemand horen of lezen een pik noemen...


----------



## Red Arrow

Niet onbelangrijk: Je kan ook gewoon "Dude!" zeggen. Of "Yoot!". (van het Engelse "youth" volgens Urban Dictionary)


eno2 said:


> Denk ik niet.


In moderne "slang" zeg je toch niet "Vent!"? Een vent is minstens 30 jaar ofzo. Dat is wat te oud voor een dude...

Bovendien kan "Ket!", "Maat!", "Dude!", "Yoot!" en zelfs "Kerel!" gezegd worden tegen een *meisje*.


> Nooit iemand horen of lezen een pik noemen...


Ik ook niet.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> In moderne "slang" zeg je toch niet "Vent!"


Ah Ok.


> Een vent is minstens 30 jaar ofzo


.
Ah OK.


> Dat is wat te oud voor een dude...


Nou ik dacht eigelijk niet dat een dude zo jong hoefde  te zijn. Kan zijn...


> Bovendien kan "Ket!", "Maat!", "Dude!", "Yoot!" en zelfs "Kerel!" gezegd worden tegen een *meisje*.


 Ket is niet van mij streek,  yoot nog minder en kerel zeggen tegen een meisje brengt me helemaal van streek.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> en kerel zeggen tegen een meisje brengt me helemaal van streek.


Meisjes / jonge vrouwen zeggen het soms tegen elkaar. Het gevolg van gemengd onderwijs: meisjes nemen mannentaal over die ze op school horen.

Ik zou zelf ook nooit kerel zeggen tegen een meisje.


----------



## eno2

Vergeleken met de rijke woordkeuze voor mannen  is er dan ook weinig voor vrouwen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

En het woord ''kameraad", hoe vaak zeggen jullie dat woord?


----------



## eno2

Minder dan vriend maar toch van gewoon gebruik. En door de communisten (en zelfs socialisten, toch in hun lidboekjes en teksten)  nog meer natuurlijk. Maar communisten, dat zijn er dan weer niet veel meer.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Denk ik niet.
> 
> Nooit iemand horen of lezen een pik noemen...


Zal wel uit het Engels komen: _dickhead_, eikel... Hoewel: _*lul *_is ook binnengedrongen, als verwijt dan.

_*Dude*_: _hey, *man/kerel/ (VL) vent/kameraad,*  let eens op !_
- gewoon _*man *_lijkt mij een goeie vertaling,: 
- mij lijkt _dude _toch ietwat kritisch; daarom zeker ook _*kerel. 
- Kameraad z*_ou volgens mij n Vlaanderen ook kunnen, omdat dat als aanspreking  iets terechtwijzends heeft, vind ik, niet zomaar _vriend _of zo.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> Een vent is minstens 30 jaar ofzo. Dat is wat te oud voor een dude...



This is said in a film about civil war veterans, 30 years after the civil war, tracking them down =>



> All this *dudes *we're looking at were former civil war criminals


----------



## Red Arrow

Tja, ik zeg alleen maar wat ik erover denk. In Vlaanderen hebben Engelse woorden soms een andere nuance.

Kameraad is een woord dat mijn nonkels gebruiken. Daar zit niets socialistisch / communistisch achter. Bij mijn generatie zou ik het wél met communisme associëren. Het is echt wel een statement als je woorden gebruikt die anderen niet zien aankomen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> Kameraad is een woord dat mijn nonkels gebruiken. *Daar zit niets socialistisch / communistisch achter*


 
1 Bij Jouw Nonkels niet dan, aangezien het geen communisten zijn. 2 Ik beweer ook niet dat 'kameraad' een exclusief communistische aanspreekwijze is. Kameraad wordt door iedereen gebruikt.
Wel beweer ik dat  Kameraad een standaard omgangstitel is onder communisten.  Daarmee verwijzen ze naar een sterke onderlinge solidariteit. 
Dat weet iedereen.
In mijn lidboekje van het ABVV (socialisten!!)  stond in 1994 nog steeds 'Kameraad'.  Kameraad werd ook daadwerkelijk gebruikt  als aanspreektitel in persoonijke contacten met leden in de kantoren van de de Bond Moyson op de Vrijdagmarkt Gent , plus in al  hun publicaties en communicaties  en propaganda. .Zo.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben het het helemaal eens met wat je zegt. Het was meer een aanvulling op wat Thomas K. zei. Afhankelijk van met wie je praat, heeft het een communistische connotatie.


----------



## ThomasK

BTW: een andere "kameraad" in de DDR was de *Trabant*, letterlijk _trawant_ , maar zonder onze (Ned.) connotatie van onbetrouwbaaarheid...


----------



## eno2

I see in Google 
Trabant – Wikipedia
_Trabant_ (slaw. „der Begleiter“)

What is 'slaw'?

And in Wiktionary: 

[1] _historisch:_ Leibwächter eines Würdenträgers
3] _abwertend:_ Anhänger, Mitläufer

Herkunft:
wahrscheinlich von alttschechisch _drabant_ „Leibgardist“

Synonyme:
[1] Leibgardist 

-----


----------



## Lopes

Alisson Pereira said:


> Vandaag luisterde ik naar een muziek en ik zag het woodje 'pik' vertaald als ''dude'', hoe informele is dat?
> 
> ''Hey pik, daar staat die tijdmachine gek, let's go!"





Red Arrow said:


> pik = lul = mannelijk geslachtsdeel
> 
> Je kan iemand een lul noemen ter belediging. Ik neem aan dat pik ook beledigend is, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.



Pik betekent inderdaad zo'n beetje hetzelfde als dude, en is niet beledigend. Wel zeer informeel


----------



## bamia

In mijn beleving hebben kerel en vent niet geheel dezelfde connotatie. Kerel kan op een geaffecteerde manier gebruikt worden, vent niet (meer). In bepaalde contexten zijn _kerel_ en _amice_ inwisselbaar.



> En het woord ''kameraad", hoe vaak zeggen jullie dat woord?



Ik persoonlijk gebruik het niet. Het wordt voornamelijk gebruikt door jongeren in de provincie en door ouderen.


----------



## eno2

bamia said:


> In bepaalde contexten zijn _kerel_ en _amice_ inwisselbaar.


Amice? Wie zou dat gebruiken? Ik niet. Nooit gehoord ook niet. Wel gelezen. Voor mij is dat (oudere) literatuur...


----------



## bamia

> Amice? Wie zou dat gebruiken? Ik niet. Nooit gehoord ook niet. Wel gelezen. Voor mij is dat (oudere) literatuur...



Voornamelijk mensen die lid zijn van een studentencorps of die reünist zijn. Binnen gelijkaardige Vlaamse verenigingen wordt een andere terminologie gebezigd dan hier.

Hoe dan ook: geen gangbaar woord, maar het wordt wel degelijk door bepaalde Nederlanders gebruikt!


----------



## Alisson Pereira

bamia said:


> Ik *persoonlijk* gebruik het niet. Het wordt *voornamelijk* gebruikt


Sorry, ik moet dit vragen, is die woordevolgorde mogelijk? Dat weet ik helemaal niet!


----------

